# Help need plans for this loco



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I found this builder's photo, but some plans would help


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 02 Aug 2009 08:13 PM 










I found this builder's photo, but some plans would help









While I'm at it any body got plans for this one too? Dang the SR one... stoopid inserts, stoopid inserter...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats someone's photoshop job.. 
people should always mark on a photo when its been photoshopped.. 

Thats the builder's photo of the Erie Railroad's Matt H. Shay, which was a 2-8-8-8-2. 
there was never such a thing as a 2-6-6-6-6-2..its pure fiction. 

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Scottychaos on 02 Aug 2009 08:18 PM 
Thats someone's photoshop job.. 
people should always mark on a photo when its been photoshopped.. 

Thats the builder's photo of the Erie Railroad's Matt H. Shay, which was a 2-8-8-8-2. 
there was never such a thing as a 2-6-6-6-6-2..its pure fiction. 

Scot 

Gee Scott, I kinda thought that was obvious, but go ahead and spoil my fun....

Wait no comment on the SR duplex?

How about a Pennsy Garrett?

Or a santa Fe Hudson?

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
well its obvious NOW!  
now that you have posted more pics.. 

but it wasnt obvious at all when I first replied, when you only had the one Erie photo posted.. 
I honestly thought you didnt know it was photoshopped.. 
the other ones, apart from the Erie, are much more obvious.. 

didnt mean to spoil your fun!  
I didnt know you had more photos to post.. 

Scot


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

HOLY COW, those are some impressive jobs there! Fooled me!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Scottychaos on 03 Aug 2009 07:16 AM 
John, 
well its obvious NOW!  
now that you have posted more pics.. 

but it wasnt obvious at all when I first replied, when you only had the one Erie photo posted.. 
I honestly thought you didnt know it was photoshopped.. 
the other ones, apart from the Erie, are much more obvious.. 

didnt mean to spoil your fun!  
I didnt know you had more photos to post.. 

Scot 

That's ok Buddy, I was just hoping that Mr. Reality wasn't the first to reply....

Did I sense some Reading pride? Check out the Wooten on this one!


----------

